# Novice - Comparing locomotives and honest opinions on Tyco



## wallydog (Feb 2, 2019)

I haven't touched an electric train set for over 30 yrs until recently while playing with my son on an old Tyco set. 

On many of the forums you see a lot of comparisons to junk, but I was able to get a replacement diesel for my old set and much to our delight it runs fine. For me its a bit of nostalgia - for my son, its a new toy. 

I'm genuinely curious about the state of the hobby. I've watched some videos and read some articles and know that dcc and sound improvements are the big advancements but all the negative talk of the Tyco products made me curious 'how bad are they? and what makes them so bad?" And how much better are the current engines and why (features, durability, torque/power?) and who makes a quality engine. 

I'm really just trying to understand how much better how much better the engines offered today are and how to tell how powerful (how many cars they will pull) they are. Are they similar to their real world counterparts etc.

Any imput is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i stay away from tyco for two reasons ...
1] they mostly drive from one truck, not two
2] they generally have 'pancake' motors, which are not desired ..
aside from the fact that tyco are mostly diesel locos, which i don't run ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I must admit I started with 2 TYCO GP 40 CN diesels.....cut off the original cabs to make them CN wide cabs, run them into the ground.....so TYCO locomotives aren't inherently "bad", they just don't fulfill a lot of people's requirements.....

As has been said, they are only 4 wheel (1 truck) power pick-up, pancake motors, which draw a lot of current, not the greatest detail, nor the greatest selection of different types of locomotives (and there will never be now, as they don't make them anymore).....and after 33 years in model railroading, I want more....

If you can find good ones, and get them running great, and they make you, and the kids, happy, then that's great, but for others.....well, others want more....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wally

Just about any HO loco made in the last 10 or so
years is going to be a quality product regardless
of it's maker.

Most now have all wheel power pickup. This assures
good power for the motor and lights when going thru
turnouts or crossings. Most have efficient motors that
drive all of the wheels. This and added weight means
that they can pull more cars without wheel slip. The
price difference is usually related to the amount of
detail.

When it comes to the cars you can count on almost
anything. Some have more detail and most of us
replace the horn/hook couplers with more realistic
knuckle couplers from Kadee. Many of us replace
the plastic wheels with metal wheels because
they roll with less effort and thus we can have
longer trains.

DCC has made layout design as simple as can be.
Instead of a panel of switches and a rats nest of
cables, you have 2 wires that provide power continuously
to the whole layout. The controller sends digital
signals thru the track to decoders in each loco. You
can have 2, 3 or more trains running on the same
track yet you have individual control of each.

Non DCC locos can be upgraded with a decoder
for less than 20.00 each.

Most of us use flex track when building a layout.
This comes in 3 foot sections that you can bend
or cut to match your track design. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Honest opinion on Tyco: it was manufactured to capture a high demand for toy trains, where people just wanted to watch something run around a circle, didn't much care if it looked real or not, and weren't too fussy about how well they ran. They still meet that need fairly well (if they do run at all any more). If that's all you want from your trains, fine. A lot of people, however, insist that there is only one way to participate in this hobby -- their way: hyperrealistic operations, silky smooth running characteristics, sound in many cases, and superfine detailing and prototype fidelity. These are the people using terms like "garbage" and "junk". They can safely be ignored.

That said. hard as it may seem to believe, the technology of our hobby has advanced a lot since Tyco was a thing: better mechanisms and motors, better materials, and better manufacturing techniques allowing greater detail in an extruded plastic model. Tyco also wasn't too particular about the exact appearance of a locomotive, especially in the fine details, or whether the particular railroad paint scheme matched the model (or even if that railroad actually ran that model of locomotive).

Bottom line: would I buy a Tyco (especially used) today? Nope. Would I run an old one myself, given that my taste has evolved to favor more realism? Nope. Would I recommend that someone else buy one? No, not really, because the newer models, even at the low end (basic Bachmann, Walthers Trainline, etc.) are so much better. Would I recommend trying to repair an inoperative one? No, because again the new stuff is so much better. 

But if you already have one, and you're okay with the appearance and it runs to your satisfaction, then by all means use it.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Regarding Tyco: There are many people who collect it for the nostalgic value. We have members who collect Tyco. 
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/#/topics/176132
There are many accessories which were available in the line. It is indeed, along with Bachman, Life-Like and AHM, the typical toy HO train. 
Tyco locos are certainly not good runners. But their forerunner, Mantua, includes a lot of good models that can be made to run fairly decently. 
Are they comparable to modern HO products? No, not by a long shot. But they don’t have the price point of new equipment either. 
I’m pretty sure there are Tyco forums where you can pick up good info. I say, if you like them, run them.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If you plan on going with DCC, (which I recommend) and if you're interested in diesel power, _Bachman_ offers good looking and 'suitably' detailed locomotives for very reasonable prices, though they tend to be underpowered.

Walthers _Mainline_ locomotives are nicely detailed, and relatively inexpensive compared to the premium brands.
_Athearn_ locos are also nicely detailed, and except for their _Genesis_ line are relatively affordable.

As far as the premium brands are concerned, you'll get a lot of delicate detail and authenticity, (including paint, lettering, etc) along with a much higher price tag.

Some of the popular premium brands of locomotives are BLI, Walthers _Proto_, Athearn _Genesis_, Atlas _Gold_, Atlas _Silver_, and MTH.
Most are available in DC & DCC, and with or without sound (the more features, the higher the price). Most online retail prices for premium brands start at about $179, but they get as low as $150 if you shop around. Clearance sales offer good discounts.
Reputable eBay sellers often have hard-to-find stuff, though not always at good prices.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A Burlington Northern Tyco HO set was my introduction to HO. I've come a long way since then and I remember that set that turned into my first layout quite fondly. But, I would never go back to Tyco or even entertain the thought.

Locomotives have come a long way since that first set 50 years ago and I would find something better.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I have to give a lot of credit to Tyco as a great intro brand which brought many many many of us in the hobby today. It was the one brand that was affordable to families especially during the 70’s, 80,s and 90’s. I wonder if Tyco never existed what impact it would have on the hobby today. 

I know that Tyco is what introduced me to the hobby some 30+ years ago. They were the one brand you could get the engine, 3 or 4 rolling stock, caboose, power pack and track all in one box for a decent price. I treasured my set like it was made out of solid gold. At that time as a kid I had nothing to compare it to so the flaws that are obvious today didn’t exist to me. 

I do believe today that the Tyco brand is viewed by many hobbyist as a toy. It’s more for children that are on cloud nine to own a Tyco set. They run rough, loud, fairly sensitive to a drop in track voltage needing a little push so they can take off again. As been mentioned above Tyco never cared much about the realistic side of their products. Their target consumer was children who could careless how smooth it ran or how realistic the set appeared once on the track. The other target consumer was keeping the price range on point making it possible on the parents wallet. 

I still have my first ever train made by Tyco. It’s not anything that I ever run but it’s more of the sentimental reasons for keeping it. I will keep that set until I die. 

At the end of the day it’s what you like and enjoy. If you enjoy Tyco products by all means more power to you. 👍


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

*Dyed in the Wool Tyco Fan*

Agree with all the above, and CTValleyRR has it one the money as to the target audience. 

To add a little to the discussion, the Pancake Motor was, and is atrocious. They are notorious for the "Gray Smoke Phenomenon," in where the motor goes up in smoke. 

I run very few PT motors, and most of my Tyco locomotive collection has had the power trucks replaced with the older, and much reliable, MU 2 motor, which is basically a rugged little open frame motor that doesn't cope to well with low speed ranges. On other pieces, I threw the chassis and the junk PT motors into the parts bin and milled down some vintage Model Power chassis to fit the Tyco shells. 

Additional issues with the vintage Tyco stuff, regardless of motor, is that the wheels are subject to splitting- e.g. cracking from center to rim. The traction tires are subject to drying and cracking with age, and "Bull Frog Snot" does not adhere to the plastic drive wheels. What does work, but requires removing the truck side frame (at risk of busting off the tabs that hold it on) are cheap "Goodies Hair Bands" found in Walmart, and other such places. A buck or two will buy you a life time supply. 
Use the smallest diameter of the bands. 

Some skilled people have gone so far as rebuild PT motors with rare earth magnets and rotors out of CD drives. Not my area of interest, too much work! 

I love Tyco for a couple of reasons:

1. It is cheap as heck. It was mass produced and can often be found for pennies on the dollar, if you look around. 

2. It _looks_ cheap as heck. The chunky, somewhat clumsy appearance is delightful. So is tin plate, but this is 1/100 the cost. It was produced in vast quantities and people either try to sell it on eBay for absurd prices or literally give it away to schmoes like me for nothing. 

3. There is a vast array of Tyco locomotives, cars, coaches, and structure and scenery items. Some of the structures can be a bit pricey, but are sometimes sold for pennies at garage sales. 
Rarely a month goes by that some new piece I'd never seen or heard of turns up. I've collected about 50 different kinds of Billboard Cars, and still new ones turn up. Tyco also did a unique brand of slot car, featuring operating semi's and dump trucks that would reverse and dump their respective loads. Very rugged stuff, the slots, my old one's perform rather well. 

They also did trolleys, and all manner of "action accessories." 

Most recent acquisition is a Tyco animated T Rex dinosaur. 

4. It is vintage from my youth.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had been away from the hobby for a long time when in the early 80's walking past a hobby store in Queens, NY I saw a Tyco GG1 passenger train set in the window. The loco barely resembled an actual GG1 and was in an Amtrak paint scheme that never appeared on a GG1 but I bought it anyway and that got me back into the hobby.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

One of my favorite pieces is a Tyco branded, BN caboose with a working spot light. In all fairness, I am attracted to things that light up, and I have a mild fascination with cabooses. I'm planning a diorama of my version of The Red Caboose Motel.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

How old is your son?
His age may be relevant as to whether you stick with the Tyco stuff now or buy "newer stuff" going forward.

You wouldn't want to spend much if he's too young yet to safely handle small models that are more detailed and cost more.

If you're looking for models that offers both more detailing and better performance, I'd suggest going on ebay and looking at "Proto 2000" SD7's or SD9's. They are very nicely built, run well, and don't have the "gear problems" that the older 4-axle Proto 2000 models had. And they're easily upgradeable to DCC if you ever decide to go that way. They'll handle 18" radius track with ease.

I've picked up one for as little as $40.
They generally sell in the $70-90 range.


----------



## wallydog (Feb 2, 2019)

I want to thank everyone for all the thoughtful and terrific responses. I've certainly gained a much better understanding of the Tyco engines vs what's offered today. Looks like I'll be purchasing a new diesel and doing some research. My son seems to enjoy the toy aspect and I have fond memories of all those accessories. A new engine looks to be a great start to enjoying this hobby again.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I received, as a gift, a Walther's Train Line locomotive. It's not something I'd ordinarily buy, but I am so impressed with its smooth running characteristics and pulling power. 

For a Tyco collector, I like the fairly simple level of detail that is a bit Tyco-like, and with the simpler construction is more resistant to small hands breaking stuff. 

Here's a video of a model rail exhibit, and two of us brought Tyco. That old Mikado is tough as boots, and the Tyco freight train is pulled by some Train Line locomotives:


----------

